# Part loan/yard help



## merlo89 (5 July 2016)

**Looking for a part loan or to help out**
Looking for a part loan a few days a week or to help out someone/yard. Competent lightweight rider, needs to be 14hh + 
Needs to be within a 15 minute drive of Strensall but can travel further for the right person.


----------



## MuddyTB (6 July 2016)

Have you looked on Facebook York Equestrian site. There's a lot of people offering part loans on there and you can put a wanted post on.


----------



## MuddyTB (6 July 2016)

Think I might have just spotted your ad on there?
Have you tried contacting Flori Crabb on the site, she was looking for someone to ride in Flaxton.


----------



## merlo89 (6 July 2016)

I've posted on there! I'll have a look and see about her. Problem is that all the offers are too far away.


----------

